# John Deere 2555 Clutch problem



## Lilrams09 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi guys,

trying to nail down the problem i've got with the clutch on my 2555. tractor is cab 4x4 with TSS trans.

This tractor sat for a while and i recently got it up and running. most everything seemed to be working good on the tractor. one day i was running it and i lost all function of the clutch. pedal wouldn't return and there was no pressure at all. i managed to get it into gear and head for the barn and about half way back i had full function of the clutch. So i checked the master cylinder and it was still full and everything appeared to work fine after that. i was loading some hay the other day and the same thing happened. i lost the clutch almost completely. The pedal had almost no pressure until the very bottom and it would just stop the tractor, i don't believe it was fully disengaging though because it was really hard to shift into the ranges. when i checked the fluid in the master cylinder it was empty this time. i filled it and tried to bleed it as best as i could but i really couldn't get much fluid to come out when pumping the pedal and when i would tighten the bleeder and pump the pedal it wouldn't pump up. i adjusted the master cylinder linkage a little to see if that would fix anything and i do have a pretty good pedal now. However my clutch light keeps coming on when the pedal gets about half way down. Any thoughts on whats going on?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

You probably need to bleed air out of the clutch operating system


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Those things are a real pistol to bleed! I replaced the master cyl on my 2955 this past summer and it drove me nuts trying to bleed it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If you have air in the master cylinder it may be required that its "bench bled"


----------



## Lilrams09 (Jul 3, 2016)

When you say Bench Bled, what exactly does that mean?

i had a hose on the bleeder going up to the master cylinder and dumping the fluid back in the reservoir and still no luck. it really isnt pumping a lot of fluid either which seems odd.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Lilrams09 said:


> When you say Bench Bled, what exactly does that mean?
> 
> i had a hose on the bleeder going up to the master cylinder and dumping the fluid back in the reservoir and still no luck. it really isnt pumping a lot of fluid either which seems odd.


You need to disconnect the clutch circuit completely. I went to the auto parts store and found a fitting that would fit into the master cylinder and ran a tube back into the res. with the end of the tube submerged in the res. Two pumps of the pedal and it was bled. The air traps in the master cyl. and it is nearly impossible to bleed through the clutch circuit.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Another trick I've learned, take a siphon gun and place that over the bleeder screw and suck any air out.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Use a mity vac and push the fluid backwards from bleeder at slave to reservoir. Sometimes you need to let it pumped up and walk away.


----------

